# Sig sp2022



## Gabby_Johnson (Mar 3, 2013)

The magazine's for the 2022 are expensive. Does anyone know of quality less expensive alternatives? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

As far as I know of, Sig makes the only mags for the Pro series. They are made by Mec-Gar in italy. They were much cheaper before the hysteria hit. Give it some time, you'll find them cheaper. Top Gun is the best when it comes to prices, but like everyone else, they're sold out.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is the only place I could find them for my gun.

sig pro gun magazine


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's actually a decent price, if they have them in stock, I would jump on it.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> That's actually a decent price, if they have them in stock, I would jump on it.


+1

You really aren't going to find them much cheaper(if you find them at all). High-capacity magazines are pretty rare right now.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It appears to be a 10 round magazine though. I don't know if that is what you are looking for, but that's why they are in stock.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a 10 round mag.
Unfortunately, that is all we can buy here in California.


----------

